# Turbo for Newbies



## bgsentra (Jun 23, 2006)

I am wondering how hard it is to install a turbo charger on a 99 nissan sentra with a 1.6 Liter engine. I have no way of pulling my engine out and do not have a floor jack. I am just looking for haw hard it is and maybe some instructions from someone who has done this before.Any comments would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

Turbo GA16 how-to


----------

